# Photo



## TataKiki 79 (28 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toute

Je prend des photos des enfants que j'accueille , mais parfois je voudrais flouter ou mettre une pastille sur leur visage 
Pouvez vous me conseiller un site gratuit et facile car je ne suis pas une pro de l'informatique 
Merci et belle fin de journée


----------



## Dodo2a (28 Décembre 2022)

Normalement pas besoin de site , vous pouvez le faire avec un ordi et des fois directement a partir de la photo enregistrée .


----------



## TataKiki 79 (28 Décembre 2022)

il faut un logiciel ?


----------



## Nany88 (28 Décembre 2022)

Juste m'être un emoji dessus, en allant sur la photo et mettre modifier et rajouter u' emoji


----------



## Nany88 (28 Décembre 2022)

*mettre


----------



## isa19 (28 Décembre 2022)

bonjour,
 perso j'a photoscape logiciel gratuit.


----------



## TataKiki 79 (28 Décembre 2022)

il me faut plus d'explication avec les emoji , comment faire pouvez vous m'expliquer plus précisément ? merci


----------



## Dodo2a (28 Décembre 2022)

Oui on peut avec des logiciels gratuits mais des fois quand on clique sur la photo on peut faire des modifications .


----------

